# settimana prossima vs. la settimana prossima



## claudine2006

In televisioni e sui giornali sta dilagando una nuova e preoccupante moda. Ho sentito e letto "settimana prossima", invece di "la settimana prossima".
Vorrei sapere quanti di voi usano (o ritengono sia giusto usare) quest'espressione che si sta convertendo nell'"attimino" del 2006...
I miei vocabolari parlano chiaro, ma...


----------



## saia

Sinceramente mi ero accorta anche io di quest'uso a me nuovo di "settimana prossima", avendo sempre usato "la settimana prossima" mi sono chiesta quale delle due fosse più corretta, e se fosse quindi la mia  un'espressione dialettale.
Io continuo ad usare "la....."  ma ...


----------



## Heliand

Beh, è vero, è molto usata negli ultimi tempi, ma non credo sia un'espressione corretta. Io personalmente non la uso, però la considero "accettabile" perchè si capisce comunque il riferimento temporale.
Forse con il tempo potrà diventare corretta, chissà.


----------



## Akire72

Io non la uso, per me non è corretta. Tuttavia finché è usata nella lingua parlata la potrei considerare accettabile, mentre nella lingua scritta si meriterebbe una bella *V *davanti!


----------



## MAVERIK

Anche per me non è corretta come espressione anche se posso ritenerla accettabile solo nella lingua parlata.


----------



## valy822

Concordo con tutti voi. Anche io penso che _la settimana prossima_ sia l'espressione più corretta.


----------



## sabrinita85

È assodato che "la settimana prossima" sia l'opzione corretta, tuttavia non mi è mai capitato di sentire la forma sbagliata... sarà che vedo poco la tv italiana.
Qualcuno può postare degli esempi?


----------



## Saoul

Scusate, mi sento un alieno.
Direi che è assodato che è la versione più comune.
Personalmente non vedo veramente nulla di sbagliato nel dire

Settimana prossima vado al mare (magari)
Settimana prossima ti vengo a trovare.

Cosa ci trovate di sbagliato?


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> Scusate, mi sento un alieno.
> Direi che è assodato che è la versione più comune.
> Personalmente non vedo veramente nulla di sbagliato nel dire
> 
> Settimana prossima vado al mare (magari)
> Settimana prossima ti vengo a trovare.
> 
> Cosa ci trovate di sbagliato?


È che, nel dirlo, mi mancherebbe un pezzo.


----------



## Saoul

sabrinita85 said:


> È che, nel dirlo, mi mancherebbe un pezzo.



Posso capire, ma basta questo per definire l'espressione grammaticalmente scorretta?


----------



## sabrinita85

Probabilmente non è scorretta... pare essere figlia dell'uso dei giorni della settimana senza articolo:
"Lunedì vengo a prenderti" e non "*Il lunedì vengo a prenderti""
"Domenica ci sarà la cerimonia" e non "*La domenica ci sarà la cerimonia".

"Settimana prossima" per ora, per l'uso che se ne fa e dove se ne fa (prevalentemente al Nord), direi che è una variante regionale della forma con articolo.


----------



## Saoul

sabrinita85 said:


> Probabilmente non è scorretta... pare essere figlia dell'uso dei giorni della settimana senza articolo:
> "Lunedì vengo a prenderti" e non "*Il lunedì vengo a prenderti""
> "Domenica ci sarà la cerimonia" e non "*La domenica ci sarà la cerimonia".
> 
> "Settimana prossima" per ora, per l'uso che se ne fa e dove se ne fa (prevalentemente al Nord), direi che è una variante regionale della forma con articolo.



Questo non lo so, sinceramente. Non lo sento dire con prevalenza qui piuttosto che altrove, quindi non riesco ad avere la dimensione esatta di quanto "regionale" possa essere l'utilizzo dell'espressione con o senza articolo. 

Per quanto riguarda i giorni della settimana, invece i tuoi esempi non calzano.
Le espressioni sono differenti anche nel significato.
Lunedì vengo a prenderti = questo lunedì vengo a prenderti
Il lunedì vegno a prenderti = tutti i lunedì vengo a prenderti

Giovedì sera vado a ballare
Il giovedì sera vado a ballare

Questa enorme differenza invece nell'uso di "settimana" non esiste.


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> Questo non lo so, sinceramente. Non lo sento dire con prevalenza qui piuttosto che altrove, quindi non riesco ad avere la dimensione esatta di quanto "regionale" possa essere l'utilizzo dell'espressione con o senza articolo.



Al Centro e al Sud non si usa questa espressione!


----------



## Saoul

Lo affermi come fatto perchè hai la competenza per poterlo fare, o perchè ne sei convinta a livello personale? Credo che ciò faccia un minimo di differenza.
Secondo me, usare ogni tanto "secondo me" appunto, non è male.
Secondo me, che sono nato a Palermo, e vivo ora a Milano, quello che stai dicendo non è vero.
Una prova?
Io sono del sud, e lo uso.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ma vivi al Nord...! Non mi pare una buona prova.
Ma ora, dirai a tutti i costi, che l'hai usato anche quando stavi al Sud.
Se vivessi in una regione in cui si dice "Io ho andato", finirei col dirlo anche io e magari non riuscirei più a distinguere se è davvero un errore.


----------



## mimmi

...posso cominciare con un "mamma mia"???!!! e da cosí tanto che manco dall'Italia che non avevo la piú pallida idea che si usasse da qualche parte, Nord, Sud, Est od Ovest l'espressione "Settimana prossima"! 
ma é vero?? a me suona malissimo e se qualche mio alunno spagnolo a lezione mi dovesse dire: "settimana prossima" lo correggerei dicendo di mettere l'articolo davanti..non sono convinta..
Ciao a tutti

Mimmi sconvolta


----------



## Saoul

Mimmi integerrima.
Scusate mi ripeto. Abbiamo qualche prova che sia "scorretto" o "dialettale".
Lo dico solo perchè a me sembra giusto, e non trovo prove del fatto che sia sbagliato. Se lo è voglio evitare di dirlo, ma se non lo è magari salviamo la vita anche a qualche alunno spagnolo! 

Saoul in trepidante attesa.


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> *Abbiamo qualche prova che sia "scorretto" o "dialettale".*
> Lo dico solo perchè a me sembra giusto, e *non trovo prove del fatto che sia sbagliato.*


Non capisco... le abbiamo o meno queste prove?


----------



## Saoul

Facile Sabrina, mi aspettavo che tu comprendessi.
Io queste prove non le trovo, e infatti, credo di aver detto in un paio di occasioni sopra, che non trovo questa espressione scorretta. 
Voi, che invece asserite con tanta forza che si tratta di un'espressione sbagliata, dialettale, da correggere queste prove le avete? 
Se le avete, le condividereste anche con gli altri, per favore?

Ah forse ora capisco! Non ho messo il punto di domanda e la frase era diventata incomprensibile! Cavolo, a volte quanto fa la punteggiatura. 



sabrinita85 said:


> Ma vivi al Nord...! Non mi pare una buona prova.
> Ma ora, dirai a tutti i costi, che l'hai usato anche quando stavi al Sud.
> Se vivessi in una regione in cui si dice "Io ho andato", finirei col dirlo anche io e magari non riuscirei più a distinguere se è davvero un errore.



Scusa vedo solo ora questo commento! 
Per chi mi hai preso? Mica è una lite tra compagni di banco.
Per te un'espressione è sbagliata, per me no.
Parliamone, discutiamone (credo sia questo il motivo per cui questo forum esiste), e cerchiamo di arrivare ad una soluzione, se possibile. 
Ora dire a tutti i costi che l'ho usata anche quando stavo al Sud, per darti torto, sinceramente non mi dà la minima soddisfazione, ne mi interessa farlo.


----------



## daniele712

claudine2006 said:


> In televisioni e sui giornali sta dilagando una nuova e preoccupante moda. Ho sentito e letto "settimana prossima", invece di "la settimana prossima".
> Vorrei sapere quanti di voi usano (o ritengono sia giusto usare) quest'espressione che si sta convertendo nell'"attimino" del 2006...
> I miei vocabolari parlano chiaro, ma...




Ho letto tutti questi commenti polemici ma io ho la stessa sensazione di 
claudine questa settimana prossima senza articolo davanti sta prendendo 
piede. 
Sopratutto a inizio frase:
Settimana prossima si parte in vacanza.
Più così che 
ci si vede settimana prossima.
Non è un buon italiano e molto probabilmente è un errore dal punto di vista
della sintassi e se fossi un insegnante di italiano non farei usare questa espressione ne settimana prossima ne quella successiva.
Ma l'espressione in sè non mi dispiace se molti la usano vuol dire che a tanti
piace non ci vedo nulla di male. Anche l'italiano si evolve cambia con il linguaggio degli sms, con termini presi dall'inglese e dal dialetto.
Alla fine se qualcuno mi dice  ci vediamo settimana prossima non mi da nessun fastidio.


----------



## claudine2006

Saoul said:


> Scusate, mi sento un alieno.
> Direi che è assodato che è la versione più comune.
> Personalmente non vedo veramente nulla di sbagliato nel dire
> 
> Settimana prossima vado al mare (magari)
> Settimana prossima ti vengo a trovare.
> 
> Cosa ci trovate di sbagliato?


L'ho cercato su tre dizionari. Due ignorano il tema, il terzo dice che è ammesso solo "la settimana prossima". 
Spero sia solo una moda passeggera iniziata dalla velina di turno!


----------



## Saoul

Mi dici che dizionari sono, perchè io evidentemente trovo solo quelli che ignorano il tema! (Il solito!)


----------



## daniele712

Non puoi trovarlo trovarlo sui dizionari o sulle grammatiche perchè non si può dire sia un italiano corretto.E in più è entrato in uso di recente.
Ma non è da escludere che tra 10 anni o 20 anni ne parleranno i vari Zanichelli e Garzanti e non mi strapperei i capelli per questo.
Se si trattasse di sdoganare parole come  'xkè' o 'proxima' potrei ben capire!


PS
A proposito di veline di turno io abolirei le parole come 'velina'  'letterina'
'letteronza' e 'tronista' , ormai  grazie ai giornali si può dire  'fare la velina'


----------



## Saoul

Ma claudine ha trovato un dizionario che dice che è ammesso solo "la settimana prossima" quindi vuol dire che prende in analisi anche altri modi di dire e li cataloga come sbagliati. Perfetto. Posso sapere che dizionario è, visto che deve essere oltretutto più affidabile di De Mauro e Garzanti (che sono quelli che ho visto fino ad adesso) che non prendono in considerazione la cosa?

Daniele ripeto quanto ho detto già qualche post fa. PERCHE'?
Allora, o trovo una grammatica che mi indichi che l'espressione è dialettale, sbagliata, arcaica, brutte e puzza, oppure non ho/hai/abbiamo prove per etichettare come sbagliata un'espressione. O no?


----------



## daniele712

Saoul said:


> Ma claudine ha trovato un dizionario che dice che è ammesso solo "la settimana prossima" quindi vuol dire che prende in analisi anche altri modi di dire e li cataloga come sbagliati. Perfetto. Posso sapere che dizionario è, visto che deve essere oltretutto più affidabile di De Mauro e Garzanti (che sono quelli che ho visto fino ad adesso) che non prendono in considerazione la cosa?
> 
> Daniele ripeto quanto ho detto già qualche post fa. PERCHE'?
> Allora, o trovo una grammatica che mi indichi che l'espressione è dialettale, sbagliata, arcaica, brutte e puzza, oppure non ho/hai/abbiamo prove per etichettare come sbagliata un'espressione. O no?



Ti rispondo brevemente per non voler togliere spazio agli altri.
Non ho una grammatica sottomano per verificare ma se tu ne disponi puoi verificare le regole per l'uso degli articoli in queste circostanze in caso di complemento di tempo e nell'uso generale.
Come esiste una regola che dice che non puoi scrivere 
"cane mangia osso", non puoi scrivere "settimana prossima ci vediamo".
Inoltre l'eccezione data dai giorni della settimana es." ci vediamo venerdì"
ben diverso da "ci vediamo il venerdì" , è appunto un ECCEZIONE che viene descritta nelle grammatiche. 
Quindi non va dimostrato che settimana prossima non è un eccezione grammaticale ma è esattamente il contrario bisognerebbe provare (nel caso SPETTEREBBE A TE che lo sostieni) che lo sia.
In mancanza di riferimenti delle grammatiche dobbiamo pensare che NON lo sia e si comporti come il cane .... senza articolo ... non si mangia alcun osso


----------



## Saoul

Ti ho perso? E quindi il dizionario a cui fa riferimento Claudine?


----------



## BlueWolf

daniele712 said:


> Ti rispondo brevemente per non voler togliere spazio agli altri.
> Non ho una grammatica sottomano per verificare ma se tu ne disponi puoi verificare le regole per l'uso degli articoli in queste circostanze in caso di complemento di tempo e nell'uso generale.
> Come esiste una regola che dice che non puoi scrivere
> "cane mangia osso", non puoi scrivere "settimana prossima ci vediamo".
> Inoltre l'eccezione data dai giorni della settimana es." ci vediamo venerdì"
> ben diverso da "ci vediamo il venerdì" , è appunto un ECCEZIONE che viene descritta nelle grammatiche.
> Quindi non va dimostrato che settimana prossima non è un eccezione grammaticale ma è esattamente il contrario bisognerebbe provare (nel caso SPETTEREBBE A TE che lo sostieni) che lo sia.
> In mancanza di riferimenti delle grammatiche dobbiamo pensare che NON lo sia e si comporti come il cane .... senza articolo ... non si mangia alcun osso



Scusa, non ho saputo resistere, ma.... la celebre frase "cane mangia cane" è da bruciare allora?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ho trovato un riferimento, a voi giudicare quanto sia affidabile: Giorgio di Rienzo, linguista del Corriere della sera risponde alle domande dei lettori sulla lingua Italiana:

Domanda:

*Settimana prossima* 
Da qualche tempo è scoppiata la mania di dire "settimana prossima" anziché "la settimana prossima". Come mai? a me non sembra corretto: d'accordo che si dice "giovedì prossimo", ma si dice anche "il mese prossimo".
*Micol XXX*

Risposta:

_Ci troviamo di fronte a una forma regionale, grammaticalmente errata, che rischia di entrare sempre più nell’uso per la sua brevità.

_http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/2006/26maggio.shtml


----------



## daniele712

per Bluewolf
No no conservala. I detti fanno sempre comodo.

per Saoul

Se vuoi sostenere che una frase del tipo : "settimana prossima vado dal dentista" è scritta in italiano corretto porta tu una grammatica o quel che ti pare a conforto della tua tesi.Fino a prova contraria resta un errore grammaticale non ti pare? Perchè sarebbe un eccezione che non viene menzionata in nessun trattato. Quindi delle due l'una o è un espressione sbagliato o c'è un refuso in quei testi.
Son sicuro di non averti convinto  ma fa lo stesso.


----------



## sabrinita85

Paulfromitaly said:


> _Ci troviamo di fronte a una forma regionale, grammaticalmente errata, che rischia di entrare sempre più nell’uso per la sua brevità.
> 
> _http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/2006/26maggio.shtml


Oh, pare vedersi un po' di luce.

Volevo altresì aggiungere questo frammento di un post nel forum dell'Accademia della Crusca:


*Domanda:*_
Rientro dopo lungo tempo in questo forum per proporvi ben tre quesiti: 1 - originaria di bologna, noto che a milano, e forse in tutta la lombardia, si usa dire (e scrivere) "settimana prossima" o "settimana scorsa" anziché "la prossima settimana" e "la scorsa settimana". es. ci vediamo settimana prossima, settimana scorsa ho visto il film di cui si parla. che ne pensate? se è corretto, sarà dunque corretto anche "anno scorso", "mese scorso" e così via? 

_*Risposta:
* _Non dubito della correttezza delle Sue osservazioni, ma non poco m'incuriosisce quanti «autoctoni» Lei riesca a trovare a Milano: già quarantasette anni fa, su trentun allievi di prima media nella mia classe, in una scuola del centro, solo due avevano entrambi i genitori nati a Milano, e una quindicina li avevano entrambi "meteci" (io ero del "gruppo misto"). Prendo atto della frequenza di codesto malvezzo linguistico a Milano, anche se mi riesce difficile considerarlo «diffusissimo» e impossibile spiegarlo come frutto d'un preesistente sostrato dialettale (quale nemmeno è l'uso dell'articolo determinativo davanti ai nomi propri femminili, solidamente attestato anche nei piú toscani autori e considerato corretto da qualsiasi grammatica, a partire da quella del rigoroso Migliorini per le scuole medie inferiori).



_E ho, inoltre trovato questo appunto su un sito in cui si parla di lessico in Svizzera:

Settimana (prossima, scorsa) _loc. __
- ci vediamo settimana prossima_ 
 _- settimana scorsa ero ammalato__

_Annotazioni:_
_ *la  settimana (prossima, scorsa)***.
L’assenza dell’articolo in questa locuzione temporale è  probabilmente dovuta all’assenza di esso nelle equivalenti locuzioni tedesche  _nächste Woche, letzte Woche_. 
-----------------------------------------------------------

Non sono un granché come fonti, ma aggiunte a quella di Paulfromitaly, corredano la mia tesi e quella di tutti gli anti "settimana prossima".


----------



## Saoul

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ho trovato un riferimento, a voi giudicare quanto sia affidabile: Giorgio di Rienzo, linguista del Corriere della sera risponde alle domande dei lettori sulla lingua Italiana:
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> *Settimana prossima*
> Da qualche tempo è scoppiata la mania di dire "settimana prossima" anziché "la settimana prossima". Come mai? a me non sembra corretto: d'accordo che si dice "giovedì prossimo", ma si dice anche "il mese prossimo".
> *Micol XXX*
> 
> Risposta:
> 
> _Ci troviamo di fronte a una forma regionale, grammaticalmente errata, che rischia di entrare sempre più nell’uso per la sua brevità.
> 
> _http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/2006/26maggio.shtml



Paul, grazie mille! Non avevo bisogno altro che di questo per potermi convincere che la forma è errata. Io non riuscivo a trovare niente, e sembra che chiedere un spiegazione, in alcuni casi non scateni altro che polemiche. Strano, no?
Grazie
Saoul


----------



## daniele712

Saoul said:


> Paul, grazie mille! Non avevo bisogno altro che di questo per potermi convincere che la forma è errata. Io non riuscivo a trovare niente, e sembra che chiedere un spiegazione, in alcuni casi non scateni altro che polemiche. Strano, no?
> Grazie
> Saoul


(repeat : secondo me nel caso di un espressione irregolare,inusuale, bisogna cercare una fonte la quale sancisca che il suo uso sia corretto.In mancanza è da supporsi erronea).

Proprio nel link indicato da paulfromitaly si dice che questa settimana prossima
è destinata a entrare nel linguaggio corrente per via 'della sua brevità'.
Gli interventi di paulfromitaly e sabrinina85 (grandi!)mi hanno spinto a fare una ulteriore ricerca su internet e nella stessa rubrica postata da paul ho trovato questa altro intervento che credo chiarisca meglio il pensiero di De Rienzo in proposito.


Articoli e intervalli di tempo

_domanda

_"Ho notato che ormai si usa dappertutto una forma che io considero sbagliata ..... si dice sempre "Settimana prossima faremo..."
non sarebbe corretto inserire l'articolo e  dire:"La settimana prossima"..?"

_risposta

"Nella sostanza lei ha perfettamente ragione....L'inserimento del'articolo è 
neccessario non tanto perchè qui ci troviamo di fronte all'indicazione di un intervallo di tempo,ma perkè l'indicazione temporale per quanto circostritta (nell'arco della settimana)non è precisa, come l'indicazione di un giorno."

L'articolo lo trovate allo stesso indirizzo dato da  Paul ma dove c'è scritto /Scoglilingua/2006/26maggio.shtml coreggete con
/Scoglilingua/2004/23dicembre.shtml (non posso postare indirizzi internet completi)
e vedete la  domanda intitolata - Articoli e intervalli di tempo-

_


----------



## mimmi

Trepidante Saoul:

scusa per l'attesa..

Io, come dice Daniele, ai miei alunni spagnoli non insegneró mai a dire "settimana prossima" senza articolo, perché non mi sembra giusto dal punto di vista sintattico...colloquialmente forse sará corretto, forse no; forse nel linguaggio sms si userá (ma siccome non vivo in Italia non lo so..e mi sto perdendo  l'evoluzione della mia lingua!!sigh sigh)..ma non mi sembra il caso di scaldarci!!
cercheró prove e informeró.

Ciao a tutti


----------



## pmmagic8

Saoul said:


> Lo affermi come fatto perchè hai la competenza per poterlo fare, o perchè ne sei convinta a livello personale? Credo che ciò faccia un minimo di differenza.
> Secondo me, usare ogni tanto "secondo me" appunto, non è male.
> Secondo me, che sono nato a Palermo, e vivo ora a Milano, quello che stai dicendo non è vero.
> Una prova?
> Io sono del sud, e lo uso.



Se lo usi, quasi sicuramente è perchè hai "preso" l'uso a Milano.
In realtà, dire "settimana prossima" senza articolo è sbagliato. E' un localismo che si usa in *certe* (assolutamente non tutte) zone del Nord Italia, ma è sbagliato, sbagliatissimo. Su questo non ci sono dubbi.

Così come è sbagliatissimo, per esempio, usare "ancora" col significato di "già" (cioè riferito al passato). Esempio: Ci sei stato ancora al tal posto, o cose del genere. Lo usano per esempio nelle zone di Brescia/Bergamo o Lombardia in genere. Sbagliatissimo e anche molto fastidioso sentirlo dire.


----------



## pmmagic8

claudine2006 said:


> L'ho cercato su tre dizionari. Due ignorano il tema, il terzo dice che è ammesso solo "la settimana prossima".
> Spero sia solo una moda passeggera iniziata dalla velina di turno!



Ma infatti non capisco tutto questo dibattere!!

"Settimana prossima" è sbagliato, punto e basta! Come del resto dicono i dizionari. Quelli che non dicono nulla al riguardo è ovvio che danno la cosa per scontata (cioè che è un errore).


----------



## claudine2006

Saoul said:


> Mi dici che dizionari sono, perchè io evidentemente trovo solo quelli che ignorano il tema! (Il solito!)


Hai ragione, scusate per aver ripreso il tema solo ora. Mi riferivo al Garzanti.
C'é un esempio, tra gli altri: "La settimana prossima...". Gli altri dizionari che ho consultato non fanno specifico riferimento a questa espressione, probabilmente perché non la considerano fonte di dubbio. 
Naturalmente in nessun dizionario ho trovato "settimana prossima", ma, come dice Daniele712, non è improbabile che tra qualche anno vedremo comparire quest'espressione (come è recentemente accaduto per altre espressioni dialettali).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

pmmagic8 said:


> Così come è sbagliatissimo, per esempio, usare "ancora" col significato di "già" (cioè riferito al passato). Esempio: Ci sei stato ancora al tal posto, o cose del genere. Lo usano per esempio nelle zone di Brescia/Bergamo o Lombardia in genere. Sbagliatissimo e anche molto fastidioso sentirlo dire.



Ci sei andato *ancora* all'arena di Verona?
Se è sinonimo di:

- ci sei già stato (in passato) all'arena di Verona?  *sbagliato? forse...
Garzanti: ancora* (_ant_. o _region_.) *già,* ormai: _domandò... se egli ancora maritata l'avesse_ (BOCCACCIO _Dec_. X, 7) 
*
- *ci sei andato un'altra volta (nuovamente) all'arena di Verona?  *non vedo il problema*


----------



## BlueWolf

pmmagic8 said:


> Così come è sbagliatissimo, per esempio, usare "ancora" col significato di "già" (cioè riferito al passato). Esempio: Ci sei stato ancora al tal posto, o cose del genere. Lo usano per esempio nelle zone di Brescia/Bergamo o Lombardia in genere. Sbagliatissimo e anche molto fastidioso sentirlo dire.



Non sapevo (e non sono ancora sicuro) che fosse sbagliato, comunque non capisco tutti questi "fastidi". Le lingue evolvono, è inevitabile. C'è qualcuno che prova fastidio ogni volta se sente "lui" o "lei" usato come soggetto, il o passato prossimo al posto di quello remoto? Cerchiamo di essere un po' tolleranti suvvia, penso che se uno parla sia il contenuto la cosa importante, tutte queste sottigliezze possiamo (come effettivamente sono per gli esempi che ho citato) riservarli alla lingua scritta, dove abbiamo tutto il tempo per farci venire queste seghe mentali!


----------



## tie-break

Non penso sia questione di nord,centro o sud Italia,io abito al centro e anche qua' la sento spesso...sul fatto che sia esatta o meno non ne ho idea comunque e' molto in voga,personalmente non mi sciocca il fatto di non mettere l'articolo.
Saluti.


----------



## Akire72

Da quando è stato aperto questo thread ho notato un sacco di volte che "settimana prossima" è usato moltissimo dai giornalisti in TV, io penso che sia scandaloso! Ho notato inoltre che il suo uso è limitato all'inizio della frase, ovvero:

Settimana prossima parleremo di...

ma: l'argomento sul quale il nostro programma verterà *la* settimana prossima

Ho notato inoltre che questo è più frequente nelle reti Mediaset, sarà che hanno un cast prettamente milanese? Non saprei. Di sicuro so che mi da fastidio, non mi sciocca sicuramente, ma non vedo perché si debba deliberatamente eludere una piccola parolina come "la", a beneficio di cosa??? Risparmio??? Ma per piacere!!!


----------



## Saoul

Ma quanta rigidità. Non la capisco e non la condivido, ma cerchiamo di dire quanto meno le cose come sono.
Le redazioni dei telegionarli mediaset sono quasi tutte romane. Il TG5, telegiornale principale delle tre reti, viene girato al Palatino. Piazza SS. Giovanni e Paolo. I giornalisti che ne fanno parte sono al 99% romani, esattamente come lo sono i giornalisti di Rai, e Skytg24 (sedi romane anche in questo caso). Gli annunciatori arrivano dalle più disparate parti d'Italia. 
Questi quelli che mi vengono in mente al momento.

Cesara Bonamici nata a Fiesole
Lamberto Sposini nato a Perugia
Cristina Parodi nata ad Alessandria
Carlo Rossella (direttore che non credo scriva le notizie o quanto meno non le legge) nato a Pavia.
L'unico di Milano è quello che non c'è più vale a dire Mentana. 

Ma possiamo scandalizzarci per qualcosa che sia veramente scandaloso, anzichè fare i "conservatori" di una lingua, che in quanto lingua DEVE modificarsi, altrimenti a quest'ora staremmo ancora dandoci le clavate in testa a vicenda? 



Akire72 said:


> Di sicuro so che mi da fastidio, non mi sciocca sicuramente, ma non vedo perché si debba deliberatamente eludere una piccola parolina come "la", a beneficio di cosa??? Risparmio??? Ma per piacere!!!



Magari un giorno arriverà qualcuno che dice che "Mi dà veramente fastidio" si può scrivere senza accento, vero Erika? Scusa frecciatina, ma solo per far capire che spesso ci soffermiamo a fare gli scandalizzati sulle cavolate, e non ci soffermiamo sulle cose un po' più consistenti.


----------



## sabrinita85

Io comunque, ripeto, non l'ho ancora mai sentito in tv e se lo sentissi, non rimarrei scandalizzata, ma mi sembrerebbe come di sentire uno straniero che si scorda gli articoli.
In mediaset, in tutti i casi, non esistono solo i tg, ma anche tanti programmini, condotti da altrettanta gente del Nord (Scotti, De Filippi, Bizzarri, etc)...


----------



## Saoul

sabrinita85 said:


> Io comunque, ripeto, non l'ho ancora mai sentito in tv e se lo sentissi, non rimarrei scandalizzata, ma mi sembrerebbe come di sentire uno straniero che si scorda gli articoli.
> In mediaset, in tutti i casi, non esistono solo i tg, ma anche tanti programmini, condotti da altrettanta gente del Nord (Scotti, De Filippi, Bizzarri, etc)...



Si ma si parlava di giornalisti tv. E comunque ci sono anche Costanzo, Bonolis, Laurenti, Marcucci, Urso, Papi, Mammuccari, Brachino, Fede, Mazzocchi, Mosca, Mughini, Pistocchi, Ricci, Luca e Paolo, Ezio Greggio... insomma, lunga lista di tanti di Roma, qualche campano, liguri, piemontesi, romagnoli. Sono tutti personaggi di punta delle reti mediaset. Tutto questo per dire che non siamo più negli anni '80 e la televisione non è più esclusiva di Milano. Lo faccio notare da un punto di vista strettamente linguistico.
Chi di voi ha avuto la fortuna di vedere qualche bel documentario su Pierpaolo Pasolini, (che sfortunatamente la nostra televisione tende a tenere nascosto come un parente scomodo, anzichè mandarlo in loop giorno e notte per quel modo geniale ed unico di capire i nostri tempi, anticiparli in modo che Nostradamus al confronto era un dilettante, e interrogarsi su che strada stavamo e abbiamo preso) dicevo chi ha avuto la fortuna di vedere le interviste a Pasolini, si ricorderà che molto tempo fa, Pasolini diceva che la televisione aveva insegnato all'Italia a parlare milanese. 
Questo oggi, non è più vero. Oggi la televisione non ha più una regionalità specifica. Non ce l'ha la televisione "di stato", e non ce l'hanno le reti private a diffusione nazionale. Se questo sia stato un percorso ragionato, o se sia stato semplicemente qualcosa che è successo, andrebbe analizzato, ma sta di fatto che Mediaset, Rai, La7, Sky, MTV Italia non sono specificamente milanesi, romane, trentine, bolognesi etc... etc... 
Sono italiane. 
Credo di aver appena scritto il post più off topic del secolo. No forse no, ma accetterò di essere ripreso da qualche collega moderatore se sarà il caso.


----------



## claudine2006

Akire72 said:


> Da quando è stato aperto questo thread ho notato un sacco di volte che "settimana prossima" è usato moltissimo dai giornalisti in TV, io penso che sia scandaloso! Ho notato inoltre che il suo uso è limitato all'inizio della frase, ovvero:
> 
> Settimana prossima parleremo di...
> 
> ma: l'argomento sul quale il nostro programma verterà *la* settimana prossima
> 
> Ho notato inoltre che questo è più frequente nelle reti Mediaset, sarà che hanno un cast prettamente milanese? Non saprei. Di sicuro so che mi da fastidio, non mi sciocca sicuramente, ma non vedo perché si debba deliberatamente eludere una piccola parolina come "la", a beneficio di cosa??? Risparmio??? Ma per piacere!!!


Credo che sia per questo. Effettivamente non ha nessun senso risparmiare sugli articoli!


----------



## Akire72

Mi sembra si sia fatta un po' di confusione tra i giornalisti TV e il cast di tutta Mediaset da me nominati. Ho detto che ho sentito dire "settimana prossima" a tutti e due, in particolar modo dal cast (in generale, ivi compresi presentatori, vallette e quant'altro) delle reti Mediaset.

Saoul, non fare il sarcastico, da senza accento è stato un mio errore, senza dubbio, sicuramente però non ho la presunzione di pretendere che questo possa essere corretto nella lingua italiana. 

Sicuramente la lingua evolve, non c'è dubbio. L'evoluzione di solito, però, è intelligente. Per esempio il congiuntivo: sparirà, ne sono certa perché per i parlanti è un grosso dispendio di energie pensare a quale tempo sia giusto per un determinato tipo di frase. Lo stesso non si può dire per l'articolo davanti a "settimana prossima", che non mi sembra sia un gran risparmio di energie...


----------



## Saoul

Erika ti avevo già chiesto scusa nel mio post per aver preso ad esempio una tua distrazione, e averla trasformata in un "punto su cui riflettere". Mi ripeto. Scusa.
Mi sfugge perchè non ti inorridisca il fatto che sparisca un modo verbale, ma ti inorridisce che sparisca un articolo, ma come sempre, questione di gusti. Niente di male. Io continuo a non ritenere quel "settimana prossima" un atteggiamento linguistico da stigmatizzare, mentre patisco quando sento dire a qualcuno "speriamo che andiamo". Sarò uno di quelli che cercherà di evitarlo fino al resto dei miei giorni. Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Akire72

Anche io, questo è poco ma sicuro. Ho già iniziato a rompere le scatole alla mia nipotina di 6 anni con questi congiuntivi che ovviamente non azzecca mai! Purtroppo però mi rendo conto che la tendenza è questa, e purtroppo questo è in perfetta linea con l'economia linguistica che ci ha fatto giungere fino a qua. Mi si accappona la pelle quando sento un indicativo al posto del congiuntivo, non credere che la cosa mi lasci indifferente. Per quanto riguarda settimana prossima, non lo stigmatizzo, e se devo essere sincera non l'avevo mai notato fino a questo thread, però concedimi che mi possa dare fastidio, come mi dà fastidio (stavolta t'ho fregato!) l'uso scorretto (o meglio il non uso) dei congiuntivi.


----------



## Saoul

Mica ti devo concedere io che ti dia fastidio, ci mancherebbe. 
E sono felice di leggere che inorridisci davanti ad un indicativo utilizzato al posto del congiuntivo, che credo sia veramente una delle robe peggiori in termini grammaticali che si sentono oggi. (Lasciamo stare le tematiche che lì, mani nei capelli).


----------



## diddue

Saul,vorrei legittimare il "fastidio" che disapprovi, ma che secondo me è un ottimo segnale ed è giusto provarlo. Parliamo in un certo modo non perchè conosciamo tutte le regole, ma perché l'orecchio ci guida e una cosa ci suona bene ( non fastidio) o ci suon amale ( fastidio) ; dopo magari ci riflettiamo sopra e scopriamo che effettivamente c'è la regola tale che impone una certa forma, quella stessa che ci suona bene , guarda un po'...
Insomma l'estetica vuole la sua parte e gliela dobbiamo riconoscere, e quando si parla _de gustibus_ si sa che _non disputamdum est_, ma se c'è un detto così longevo vuol dire che invece parlare di gusti accende molte discussioni , da sempre. 
E la lingua evolve insieme al gusto .
Cristina


----------



## Heliand

Le regole le conosciamo tutte a livello inconscio, e inconsciamente ci lasciamo influenzare da fattori esterni che portano la lingua ad evolvere in un certo modo. 
Ciò che inizialmente è un'occorrenza marcata, se viene diffusa (e i mass media come la tv contribuiscono molto) può diventare di uso comune.
In generale abbiamo tutti riconosciuto che *settimana prossima* senza articolo non è corretto, ma è accettabile, perchè comprensibile per noi parlanti, visto che non ne compromette il significato.


----------



## claudine2006

Heliand said:


> Le regole le conosciamo tutte a livello inconscio, e inconsciamente ci lasciamo influenzare da fattori esterni che portano la lingua ad evolvere in un certo modo.
> Ciò che inizialmente è un'occorrenza marcata, se viene diffusa (e i mass media come la tv contribuiscono molto) può diventare di uso comune.
> In generale abbiamo tutti riconosciuto che *settimana prossima* senza articolo non è corretto, ma è accettabile, perchè comprensibile per noi parlanti, visto che non ne compromette il significato.


Io personalmente lo trovo incorretto e inaccettabile, anche se è vero che non ne compromette il significato; ma, visto che trovo la soppressione dell'articolo, un'inutile forma di pigrizia, spero si tratti di una moda passeggera perché non diró mai "settimana prossima".


----------



## Heliand

Dipende da come un parlante si lascia influenzare. Anch'io non la uso, anche se quando la sento non inorridisco poi molto. Le lingue sono così, imprevedibili. Ci sono troppi meccanismi sociolinguistici che intervengono, sta ai parlanti adeguarsi o meno, consciamente o inconsciamente.


----------



## claudine2006

Heliand said:


> Dipende da come un parlante si lascia influenzare. Anch'io non la uso, anche se quando la sento non inorridisco poi molto. Le lingue sono così, imprevedibili. Ci sono troppi meccanismi sociolinguistici che intervengono, sta ai parlanti adeguarsi o meno, consciamente o inconsciamente.


Solo che se la maggior parte dei parlanti si adegua l'eccezione (errata) diventa la regola (riconosciuta ufficiosamente prima e ufficialmente poi), cosa che sta avvenendo con altri gravi errori che si stanno trasformando in "espressioni accettabili".


----------



## Heliand

su questo ti do pienamente ragione, ma non si può fare molto, purtroppo.
Ci vuole un pò di flessibilità, laddove conviene. 
Io di solito sono abbastanza conservatrice, ma proprio partecipando a questi thread sto imparando un sacco di cose, anche se io continuerò a usare le forme che ho acquisito come corrette


----------



## claudine2006

Heliand said:


> su questo ti do pienamente ragione, ma non si può fare molto, purtroppo.
> Ci vuole un pò di flessibilità, laddove conviene.
> Io di solito sono abbastanza conservatrice, ma proprio partecipando a questi thread sto imparando un sacco di cose, anche se io continuerò a usare le forme che ho acquisito come corrette.


Hai ragione, purtroppo penso di essere più conservatrice di te...
È vero che questo forum permette un interessante scambio di opinioni.


----------



## bubu7

Forse ci può interessare questa scheda dell'Accademia della Crusca.


----------



## fox71

Neanch'io dirò mai "settimana prossima" o "settimana scorsa"! Scusate, ma lo trovo assurdo!


----------



## Elkelon

Io lo trovo scorretto e mi suona anche male... lo uso solo in una frase interrogativa in risposta ad una domanda:
A: _Quando ci vediamo?_
B: _Settimana prossima?_
A: _Ok._
Ma non mi entusiasma tanto...
Per quanto riguarda l'utilizzo in tv, credo che sia un tentativo di semplificazione della lingua, o forse(visto che è molto usato e conosciuto)  un tentativo di imitazione dell'inglese.
_Next week I will..._
_Last week I was..._
See you next days


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao a tutti!

Io lo sento dire spesso (Torino), ma a me personalmente non piace (ma penso di non fare testo in quanto ci sono tantissime parole e modi dire che odio, ma che per molti sono normali).

Secondo me non derivano molto dall'inglese o dal tedesco, ma più da espressioni simili in italiano:
Lunedì prossimo vado in piscina==> settimana prossima
Penso che la maggior parte delle persone che usano questa espressione riconoscano il fatto che "la settimana prossima" è più corretta...Però, visto che la lingua si evolve, questo tipo di espressione viene ormai "accettato". Almeno da qualche parte d'Italia!!


----------



## niklavjus

Non mi ero mai posto il problema, ma vista la discussione, riflettendoci un po', pur riconoscendo le ragioni di chi ne sente l'assenza, devo dire che davanti a "settimana prossima/scorsa" (o mese/anno/etc.) l'articolo lo trovo superfluo. Naturalmente, potrebbero esserci validi motivi a giustificarlo, che non vedo... Comunque sia, non mi infastidisce affatto.


----------



## pomar

Non mi è mai passato per la testa di dire "settimana prossima" senza articolo e se lo sento mi dà fastidio: lo trovo un vezzo lombardo, usato spesso da chi lombardo non è (come il tè soggetto al posto del tu). Del resto, a proposito di quello che si diceva sull'uso ticinese, non penso che sia influenzato tanto dal tedesco, quanto dal lombardo.
Sull'evoluzione della lingua sono d'accordo con Akire72, anche perché quella strada (abolizione del congiuntivo) è stata già percorsa dal francese a dall'inglese.


----------



## federicoft

Perfettamente d'accordo con pomar.
L'italiano ha delle regole grammaticali che ne normano l'utilizzo, questo fino a prova contraria. 

Perciò francamente non riesco a comprendere gli argomenti degli anarco-linguisti p): la lingua evolve, non siate rigidi, se si ragionasse così si parlerebbe ancora latino.

Questo è buono per giustificare obbrobri di ogni fatta. 
Sono contento che quando leggo "il futuro comincia settimana prossima" ancora riesco a farmi venire un colpo.
E mi piacerebbe che su un forum di linguistica si trovasse l'accordo per definirlo senza indugi per quel che è: un malvezzo linguistico regionale.


----------



## pomar

Gli usi regionali non mi danno fastidio se se sono usati volutamente, cioè coscienti che si sta parlando in quel registro.
Pronti però a cambiare registro, soprattutto se interrogati da uno straniero sul corretto uso dell'italiano.


----------



## xeneize

Secondo me non è un regionalismo ma un calco dell'inglese _next week_, ci metterei la firma.
In spagnolo pure si stanno verificando forme simili, calcate dall'inglese, per questo penso che sia così, c'è una certa coincidenza nei fenomeni che non può essere casuale...
Io non la dicevo, ma sapete che vi dico? ora magari ogni tanto la dirò 
Mi piace un bè (molto)  
Le lingue si evolvono...ora è ancora considerata maggioritariamente scorretta, ma la lingua la fanno i parlanti, non la Crusca...
Quindi, vedrete che tra un po' sarà....maggioritariamente corretta, ovviamente se si continuerà a usare...
Altrimenti, semplicemente sparirà...
Per controllare se si dice o meno, personalmente non guarderei mai i dizionari o le grammatiche italiane, ma la tv o Google.
Quanto al corretto o meno, si può stabilire con certezza se lo è secondo le (antiquate, a mio giudizio) grammatiche, certo.
Ma nessuno lo può fare, credo, rispetto alla lingua d'uso effettivo e quotidiano.
Se vi dicessi tutto quello che qui è considerato corretto (e quando dico questo, dico anche nelle scuole, etc, attenzione...), vi mettereste le mani nei capelli 
Quindi, non ve lo dico....
Ci vediamo...settimana prossima


----------



## furs

No xeneize, ti assicuro che e' un (orrendo) caso di 'italiano regionale'. Io frequento spesso molte citta del Nord Italia (da Aosta a Trieste) e ti posso confermare che si sente solo in Lombardia (specialmente a Milano).  Come quell'altro orrendo modo di dire "piuttosto che..." per dire "oppure" ma questo naturalmente potrebbe essere oggetto di un altro thread.....


----------



## xeneize

Mi sembra difficile, sinceramente, ma può anche essere come dici tu.
Ma sarebbe una coincidenza molto singolare: in spagnolo è scomparso l'articolo in espressioni simili (riferite ai giorni, che in spagnolo portano sempre l'articolo), nello spagnolo d'Argentina più che in quello di Spagna, per influenza dell'inglese...
Boh...
Non può essere che l'italiano di Milano è più esposto a influssi soprattutto dall'inglese e soprattutto nel linguaggio dei giovani??..
Non conosco l'italiano milanese, eh, sto chiedendo...


p.d. perchè italiano regionale tra virgolette?..
È il nome appropriato e corretto.
Anzi, è l'unico...

Ciao


----------



## furs

Mah l'italiano milanese e' per lo piu' abbastanza sgraziato e sembra che abbia il potere di acquisire le peggiori espressioni da qualsiasi parte. Cosi' non escluderei che questa orrenda abitudine possa derivare dall'inglese, anche se francamente mi pare più plausibile che sia un calco dal dialetto (come quasi sempre nell'taliano regionale, no?).  Purtroppo il dialetto milanese lo capisco ma non lo parlo (i miei dialetti 'madre' sono il triestino e il genovese).


----------



## xeneize

Mah, tutto questo "orrore" proprio non lo capisco, a me l'espressione piace...Questione di gusti 

Tornando a....bomba, per toglierci il dubbio sarebbe bello sapere come si dice in milanese o in lombardo, con o senza articolo??...
Qualcuno lo sa?...

In lingua sarda, per esempio, è con l'articolo, sarà anche per questo che qui è questo l'uso comune.


----------



## SunDraw

Ho l'impressione che dalle mie parti la moda non abbia ancora preso molto piede.
(In Veneto è magari più facile sentire un, al contrario, più pesante: "_sta_ settimana che vien", ma non è il caso di farci caso...).
In quanto _tendenza_, il tempo giudicherà anche questo modo di dire.

Intanto fissiamo pure, direi noi qui, _ad usum populi_:
*l'uso di "settimana" senz'articolo è attualmente scorretto nello scritto se non per riprodurre un discorso parlato. Ammissibile quindi in una lettera sufficientemente informale*. Bene così?

Giusto per gironzolare un altro poco al limite del thread: a me non dispiacciono né le lamentele di chi vorrebbe che almeno un minimo il terreno sotto i piedi non franasse di continuo (specie se si hanno compiti di responsabilità educativa) (non sarò io cioè a gridare al _misoneismo_) né la voglia di godersi le novità o la capacità inventiva degli altri
...salvo che è inutile (darsene pensiero), oggi: la consistenza e rapidità generative degli umani sono da tempo diventate imbarazzanti commisurate non tanto con le capacità mentali correnti (cui si debbono) ma con i tempi biologici: per certe materie al termine di un ciclo di studi le conoscenze maturate sono già obsolete rispetto quelle nel frattempo offerte agli studenti del primo anno!; si è obbligati ad aggiornarsi di continuo ben più che in passato, e per cose fondamentali intendo, per non dire della sempre attuale, ma ora ...anche di più, questione di un trovarsi rapidamente a parlare un po' come "tra stranieri" tra ...chiunque, indipendentemente dalla lingua di riferimento adottata.
Ma ancor più gratitudine allora per quanti di volta in volta si prestano ad indicare come fossero _gradi_ (non solo instabilità), fissando quindi ipotesi giudiziose, i vari seppur rapidi passaggi.

Ma quello del "limite biologico" al progresso galoppante so bene essere un argomento di dibattito politico-culturale ben più vasto.
Giusto un banale, mi si permetta un po' inquietante, esempio: confrontavo di recente con un giovanissimo la differenza _oggettiva_ tra la trasgressione di un primo tiro adolescenziale di sigaretta di appena qualche decennio fa ed una corripondente notte di pasticche odierna, giusto per cominciare si capisce. Evvaii!...

PS: 


diddue said:


> de gustibus si sa che non disputa*n*dum est


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> Intanto fissiamo pure, direi noi qui, _ad usum populi_:
> *l'uso di "settimana" senz'articolo è attualmente scorretto nello scritto se non per riprodurre un discorso parlato in alcune parti d'Italia. Ammissibile quindi, in quelle aree geografiche, in una lettera sufficientemente informale*. Bene così?


Meglio così!


----------



## marco.cur

Riprendo questa vecchia discussione, dopo aver appena appreso di quest'usanza (recente?) linguistica.

Dal punto di vista lessicale, cos'ha di diverso la settimana dal mese, dall'anno, dal secolo o dal giorno?
Qualcuno direbbe una di queste frasi?
son tornato mese scorso dal mare, anno prossimo andrò in montagna;
secolo scorso son successe molte cose importanti;
giorno seguente venne da me ...
prossima volta starò più attento;
avanti prossimo
etc. etc.

La ritengo errata perché con prossima e scorsa ci vuole l'articolo..

Naturalmente se si tratta di un'espressione di uso consolidato in una determinata zona, in quell'ambito ristretto non la riterrei sbagliata; se si trattasse di una moda recente andrebbe corretta.

Ciao,
    Marco


----------



## diddue

SunDraw said:


> ...ed una corri*s*pondente notte di pasticche odierna, giusto per cominciare si capisce. Evvaii!...



Scusa, ma non ho saputo resistere... 

La lingua evolve, è indiscutibile, ma non possiamo accettare questa motivazione per giustificare ogni novità in modo indiscriminato: il rischio è  perdere l'identità di una lingua che viene mantenuta da regole logiche, grammaticali, e *anche *(non esclusivamente), d'uso.

L'uso rende alcune espressioni orecchiabili ed accette per una generazione o per sempre. Alcune passano presto di moda, altre contribuiscono a modificare ed arricchire la lingua. Le regole servono a non cedere alle espressioni "modaiole", vive una stagione e via, e ad accettare nel proprio corpus le altre.
Il problema è distinguerle, ai posteri...


----------



## marco.cur

diddue said:


> Scusa, ma non ho saputo resistere...  neanch'io
> 
> La lingua evolve, è indiscutibile, ma non possiamo accettare questa motivazione per giustificare ogni novità in modo indiscriminato:



Concordo e aggiungo: c'è una "leggera" differenza fra un'evoluzione e una trasformazione improvvisa e traumatica. Nel primo caso si ha un processo graduale in cui si alternano mutamenti e adattamenti; nel secondo caso si ha un'alterazione traumatica senza possibilità di adattamenti. In quest'ultimo caso molto spesso la natura reagisce e tende a ripristinare le condizioni originarie.

L'evoluzione della lingua segue le leggi della natura.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

marco.cur said:


> Dal punto di vista lessicale, cos'ha di diverso la settimana dal mese, dall'anno, dal secolo o dal giorno?
> Qualcuno direbbe una di queste frasi?
> anno prossimo  etc. etc.
> La ritengo errata perché con prossima e scorsa ci vuole l'articolo..


 

Ritengo sbagliata anche io dire SETTIMANA PROSSIMA, anche se qua a Firenze lo sento dire abbastanza frequentemente.
Ed ora vi stupirò, qua si sente molto più spesso ANNO SCORSO invece che L'ANNO SCORSO. Io non lo posso sentire, ma lo dicono in molti...


----------



## Montesacro

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Ed ora vi stupirò, qua si sente molto più spesso ANNO SCORSO invece che L'ANNO SCORSO.


 
E' un uso recente o consolidato?


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Non direi che sia un uso recente.
Ricordo che lo dicevano anche delle mie compagne delle superiori (forse la prima volta l'ho sentito da loro), e mi sono diplomata nel 1985!!


----------



## tyhryk

Ciao a tutti!

Anche leggo spesso la versione di "la prossima settimana" invece di "la settimana prossima". Quale è giusta tra queste versioni?


----------



## furs

Sono giuste tutte e due!


----------



## tyhryk

furs said:


> Sono giuste tutte e due!


Bellissimo!  Grazie per la risposta!
E il prossimo mese ed il prossimo anno anche usano come il mese prossimo e l'anno prossimo?


----------



## Angel.Aura

tyhryk said:


> E il prossimo mese ed il prossimo anno anche usano come il mese prossimo e l'anno prossimo?


Sì.


----------



## vega3131

Non so quali prove siano necessarie. Per me è corretto dire "la settimana prossima" o "la prossima settimana".
"Settimana prossima" lo trovo orribile...come dire "penso che lo sapete" (e questo l'ho sentito in TV!).


----------



## tyhryk

Angel.Aura said:


> Sì.


Grazie!


----------



## Sempervirens

claudine2006 said:


> In televisioni e sui giornali sta dilagando una nuova e preoccupante moda. Ho sentito e letto "settimana prossima", invece di "la settimana prossima".
> Vorrei sapere quanti di voi usano (o ritengono sia giusto usare) quest'espressione che si sta convertendo nell'"attimino" del 2006...
> I miei vocabolari parlano chiaro, ma...



Ciao, penso che si tratti di regionalismo o di influssi di altre lingue. *Molti immigrati *non usano l'articolo, e anche se ne hanno capito approssimativamente il perché della funzione di questi rimangono riluttanti a servirsene. Spesso però accade che gli immigrati usino meglio gli articoli di quanto faccia un Italiano d'Italia. Questa è la situazione. p.e  Il marocchino X che vende le collanine al "nostro" lido  dice correttamente La prossima settimana/ la mia testa/ la mia ragazza...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.

Questo fenomeno non è recente, in quanto a Milano era sicuramente già diffuso a tappeto negli anni '80, così come in altre province lombarde nord-occidentali e,  mi consta, anche in parte del Piemonte. Nell'italiano ticinese, poi, rappresenta la norma. 
Più recente è semmai l'adozione di questa forma da parte di parlanti stanziati in regioni anche lontane dalla Lombardia, per influsso della linguaggio utilizzato dai commentatori, presentatori e giornalisti delle reti televisive e radiofoniche commerciali nazionali. 

La rubrica di grammatica della Treccani decreta e spiega:

_*Si scrive (e si dice)"la settimana prossima".*  Nella lingua parlata (molto più raramente in quella scritta) si nota  l’emergere dell’uso, peraltro minoritario, del sintagma non preceduto  dall’articolo determinativo – richiesto invece dalla norma.__
L’uso  di "settimana prossima" può  essere spiegato da due influssi distinti e convergenti: il modello dei  sintagmi temporali coi nomi dei giorni della settimana, che non prevede  l’anteposizione dell’articolo (es. "ci vediamo sabato prossimo;  l’appuntamento è per lunedì prossimo"); l’esempio della prestigiosa  lingua inglese, in sintagmi come "next week, next month", ecc.

_Dette affermazioni riflettono la posizione dell'Accademia della Crusca: _

Nell'italiano di uso comune *l'espressione richiede l'articolo determinativo*, anche qualora l'aggettivo prossimo/scorso preceda il sostantivo: "Verrò a Milano *la* prossima settimana" così come "Verrò a Milano *la* settimana prossima".
Il fatto che alcuni usino questo sintagma senza articolo è dovuto ad  una concomitanza di fattori che riguardano più la lingua parlata che la  lingua scritta; nella diffusione di questa tendenza linguistica si avverte il peso di due fattori:
    1) l'influenza delle espressioni di tipo avverbiale formate con i nomi  dei giorni della settimana senza articolo ("Ci vediamo venerdì  prossimo", "Ci siamo visti lunedì scorso", "Giovedì scorso ho visto un  bel film"), sulla base dei puri avverbi domani, oggi, ieri, ecc.
    2) l'analogia con espressioni inglesi come "next week, next month, last year", ecc._

Segnalo un fenomeno più recente, che mi pare derivare da quello fin qui esaminato: l'omissione dell'articolo determinativo nella locuzione temporale "_[prossima/scorsa] volta_" (non diffusissimo, ma quanto basta per essersi reso evidente). Esempi:
_Dai, non preoccuparti, faremo prossima volta__!_ _(=> faremo la prossima volta)_   /  _L'ho già detto scorsa volta__ e non ho voglia di ripeterlo! (=> detto la scorsa volta__)_


----------



## Sempervirens

marco.cur said:


> Riprendo questa vecchia discussione, dopo aver appena appreso di quest'usanza (recente?) linguistica.
> 
> Dal punto di vista lessicale, *cos'ha di diverso la settimana dal mese, dall'anno, dal secolo o dal giorno?*
> Qualcuno direbbe una di queste frasi?
> son tornato mese scorso dal mare, anno prossimo andrò in montagna;
> secolo scorso son successe molte cose importanti;
> giorno seguente venne da me ...
> prossima volta starò più attento;
> avanti prossimo
> etc. etc.
> 
> La ritengo errata perché con prossima e scorsa ci vuole l'articolo..
> 
> Naturalmente se si tratta di un'espressione di uso consolidato in una determinata zona, in quell'ambito ristretto non la riterrei sbagliata; se si trattasse di una moda recente andrebbe corretta.
> 
> Ciao,
> Marco



Ciao! Beh, alla voce sostantivi bisognerebbe poi provare a fare altre suddivisioni.  Generico o specifico? Comune o proprio? Primitivo o composto? Singolo o collettivo? Di cosa naturale o di oggetto costruito? Astratto o concreto? Di cose ripetitive o cose uniche? Di cose in successione o isolate? Ecc.  

Con nomi specifici come i nomi dei giorni della settimana, ai miei tempi mi hanno insegnato ad usarli con l'articolo quando hanno l'aggettivo prima del nome; senza l'articolo  quando l'aggettivo segue il nome.  _Giovedì prossimo/ Il prossimo giovedì.
_
Il nome comune _mese _vuole l'aggettivo davanti o dietro con l'articolo in entrambi i casi: _Il prossimo mese/ Il mese prossimo.
_
E via dicendo.  Poi, ancora una volta a rompere le uova nel paniere vengono fuori queste locuzioni temporali, e qui bisogna lasciare le cose come stanno. 

Con i nomi dei mesi c'è chi li avverte come nomi propri ( e li scrive come tali, es. Giugno) e spesso fa di queste composizioni: Giugno prossimo. Tuttavia non è raro che la stessa persona senta la necessità di anteporre l'articolo quando l'aggettivo precede il nome: Il prossimo giugno. 

Sì, è vero che la lingua cambia. Aggiungiamo anche che quel "cambia" significa che diverge da una linea di guida, per continua somma di errori.

E consapevole di darmi la zappa sui piedi, l'italiano che credo di continuare a parlare con regole ritenute valide mezzo secolo fa, potrebbe risultare diverso, sbagliato o forzato agli occhi di un ragazzo d'oggi. Pazienza! Con tutto ciò mi adopererò a seguire una mia linea di condotta in seno all'italiano mio abituale, alla faccia delle regole grammaticali di una lingua di un altro Paese della Terra!     

Saluti

S.V


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Ritengo sbagliata anche io dire SETTIMANA PROSSIMA, anche se qua a Firenze lo sento dire abbastanza frequentemente.
> Ed ora vi stupirò, qua si sente molto più spesso ANNO SCORSO invece che L'ANNO SCORSO. Io non lo posso sentire, ma lo dicono in molti...


Credo che quanto citi a proposito di "anno scorso" tragga origine dall'uso toscano della locuzione temporale "anno", senza articolo e senza aggettivo, con il significato di "l'anno passato", come citato dall'Accademia della Crusca:
_È opportuno ricordare che in alcuni dialetti mediani (Marche,  Umbria, Lazio e Abruzzo) e soprattutto in Toscana è attestata la forma "anno",  derivata dall'ablativo assoluto latino, usata senza articolo e senza  aggettivo col preciso significato di "l'anno passato" (es. "anno  l'incontrai a Milano"): l'esempio testimonia  storicamente l'attuazione di un meccanismo simile a quello che si sta  affermando con l'uso del sintagma "settimana prossima" con omissione dell'articolo._

Ciao, Semper.


> Con i nomi dei mesi c'è chi li avverte come nomi propri ( e li scrive  come tali, es. Giugno) e spesso fa di queste composizioni: Giugno  prossimo. Tuttavia  non è raro che la stessa persona senta la necessità  di anteporre  l'articolo quando l'aggettivo precede il nome: Il prossimo  giugno.


Raffaella Setti dell'Accademia della Crusca afferma che i nomi dei giorni della settimana e dei mesi dell'anno  non richiedono la maiuscola. C'è anche un thread specifico sul forum (qui) dove si afferma lo stesso.
Con i nomi dei mesi si usa sempre l'articolo sia che l'aggettivo _prossimo/__scorso_ li preceda o li segua. Vedi questo thread di Cruscate: è corretto dire "il prossimo giugno" e "il giugno prossimo" (o "a giugno", sottintendendo che si tratta del prossimo); "a giugno prossimo" risulta essere un'espressione anomala, benché utilizzata da alcuni parlanti; "giugno prossimo" non è attestata.


----------



## Anaiss

Attesto anche io l'uso nel veneziano, non mi aveva mai insospettito questa espressione prima di leggere questo thread.
In effetti, come potrei dire tranquillamente "_Settimana prossima ho un esame", _non riuscirei mai a dire "_Mese prossimo ho un esame_". Aaaah perché? 
Se l'aggettivo prossima precede settimana però sento l'esigenza dell'articolo.


----------



## matilde♥

In effetti su parecchi blog ho letto "settimana prossima" e, se devo dire  la mia, mi irrita parecchio. 
Tuttavia credo sia una questione di "gusto personale"!! 

P.s stavo proprio aspettando una discussione su questo argomento!!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Nota di moderazione:*
> 
> Questa interminabile discussione è al momento composta da ben 88 contributi.
> Leggeteli tutti prima di inserirne un'altro che magari non fa altro che ripetere un concetto che è già stato espresso.
> E' un segno di rispetto per chi ci ha dato il suo contributo (e vi evita la seccatura di vedervi cancellato il messaggio dai moderatori in caso fosse nulla più che la ripetizione di un messaggio precedente )


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Matilde.


> In effetti su parecchi blog ho letto "settimana prossima" e, se devo dire  la mia, mi irrita parecchio. Tuttavia credo sia una questione di "gusto personale"!!


Non sono d'accordo con l'ultima affermazione: seguendo la filosofia del "gusto personale" si legittimerebbe tutto...!
Questa  forma (come anche tutte le espressioni  gergali/informali/familiari/popolari/dialettali che nel nostro parlato  quotidiano più o meno tutti adottiamo) continuerà ad essere utilizzata in determinati  registri, ma è pur sempre agrammaticale (un "malvezzo lessicale", come lo definiscono i linguisti) e il fatto che sia gradita a  un certo numero di persone non la innalza automaticamente al rango di  espressione standard. Dunque in contesti di lingua sorvegliata rimane  una forma da evitare (come puoi desumere dal contenuto di vari  precedenti contributi che giustamente Paul ha invitato a leggere). 
Tra l'altro, è  soltanto a causa del citato costante utilizzo da parte dei mezzi di  informazione che ha potuto prendere piede e "imporsi all'orecchio" del pubblico, finendo per affermarsi (disomogeamente ma  diffusamente) anche molto lontano dal punto di origine; senza tale  formidabile trampolino di lancio sarebbe molto probabilmente rimasta relegata  al proprio ambito locale, com'era rimasta per tanti anni in precedenza.


----------

